
Japan's cryptocurrency exchanges to announce plan for self-regulating body - newman8r
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-crypto-currencies-japan/japans-cryptocurrency-exchanges-to-announce-plan-for-self-regulating-body-sources-idUSKCN1GE037?feedType=RSS&feedName=technologyNews&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+reuters%2FtechnologyNews+%28Reuters+Technology+News%29
======
CryptoDog
Japan’s 16 registered cryptocurrency exchanges will form a self-regulating
body this spring in a bid to better safeguard investors following a US$530
million digital money heist in January, two sources with direct knowledge of
the plan said. Read more on
[https://cryptonewstrends.com/](https://cryptonewstrends.com/)

Hackers stole about US$530 million from Tokyo-based cryptocurrency exchange
Coincheck Inc in January, exposing flaws in Japan’s system and raising
questions over how Japan regulates the industry.

Last month, Japanese cryptocurrency exchanges landed in hot water again when a
blunder at one of the exchanges let investors briefly buy bitcoins for free,
although none were able to profit from the mistake.

